# Headlight Protectors



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone know if one can buy something that screens and protects headlights from damage ?

I've just had a stone hit mine while on the motorway and apparently I cannot replace the glass on my Hymer Exsis. Got to buy a whole ne headlight unit at something like 1700 euros !!! ( plus postage):surprise:

I'm going to have to replace it but Oud hate to find it happen again with a new one!
Garcia


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.climairuk.com/Headlamp-Protectors/

Good quality, and have marks to show where to stick masking tape for Continental travel.

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I bought mine from Climair UK but they no longer seem to sell them, but a quick google search will bring up others. mine are on a Fiat Ducato - don't know about Hymer ones

I only use them when driving in Europe mostly as they have a beam deflection zone on them, so it's a very quick job to put them on and take them off when back.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Garcia said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know if one can buy something that screens and protects headlights from damage ?
> 
> I've just had a stone hit mine while on the motorway and apparently I cannot replace the glass on my Hymer Exsis. Got to buy a whole ne headlight unit at something like 1700 euros !!! ( plus postage):surprise:
> ...


Having just got an exsis-i 562, one of the things on my list to do is cover the headlights with Lamin X film

http://www.lamin-x.com/Universal-Film-Sheet-Covers-s/1885.htm

Ive never used it but I've seen it recommended for shatter prone Hymer headlights. What year is yours?

Malcolm


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

emjaiuk said:


> Having just got an exsis-i 562, one of the things on my list to do is cover the headlights with Lamin X film
> 
> http://www.lamin-x.com/Universal-Film-Sheet-Covers-s/1885.htm
> 
> ...


I have had Lamin-X film on my Hymer for the last few years and not had a problem. I also changed the running light bulbs for led's so that the headlight unit remains cool.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

emjaiuk said:


> Having just got an exsis-i 562, one of the things on my list to do is cover the headlights with Lamin X film
> 
> http://www.lamin-x.com/Universal-Film-Sheet-Covers-s/1885.htm
> 
> ...


It's a 2009. Exsis 482
Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know if one can buy something that screens and protects headlights from damage ?
> 
> I've just had a stone hit mine while on the motorway and apparently I cannot replace the glass on my Hymer Exsis. Got to buy a whole ne headlight unit at something like 1700 euros !!! ( plus postage):surprise:
> ...


Hi Garcia
We had Laminx on our Exsis and it worked well. I have not bothered on my B654. We also lowered the Driving light bulbs from 21 watt to 10 watt.
Regarding the price of the unit, Edghill Motorhomes at Mansfield, assured me, they could supply for not much over 1000 euro, probably a little more now, but well below the scare stories.
Give them a call

http://edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk

ps
If you do put Laminx on, I would get a commercial decaler to do it as it is a two way bend and expensive to bugger up!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for replies one and all.

Those that have used Laminex.....where did you get it. 
U.S. Company so did you get it from them or is there a UK dealer??
Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't remember exactly where but it was Lamin-x in the UK.
I just did a quick Google and nearly all I looked at were Companies set up well after we purchased ours.
As far as I knew, we purchased it in 2012 from Lamin-x in the UK.
It was rather expensive, from memory, we paid about £60 plus
Sorry, I can't be more helpful!

edit
Just tried again and it seems very difficult to find the correct UK site. All or most of the websites I find seem to be Lamin-x set up in 2014. I am wondering if the UK Company had difficulties and a new Company was set up.
To be honest, I wouldn't bother where you get it from, as long as it is the proper stuff.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This seems worth a try
http://www.polimax.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=272_274&product_id=725


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I've ordered a new headlight from Hymer in Germany ( and taken out a mortgage !!!!)
These things are made by Hella, but their website shows no possibility of getting one from them. It does make me wonder in these days of super strong plastics that they should still be using shatter able glass for a headlight cover that is little more than just a cover for the bulb container . And why is not possible to make it so that only the glass needs to be replaced rather than buy the whole thing?

Polimax website is NOT user friendly. And anyway they are out of stock of clear Lamin-x and were not helpful in suggesting when they'd be getting more. When filling in an online order form, the website let me fill in my Portuguese address , it actually ASKED me what country I was in....but then told me there was no shipping method to Portugal ??????

Lamin-x in the USA told me they have only one dealer in Europe, ( not Polimax). That Co. has so far, not replied to my email.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Out of interest, how much did you pay.?
also, did you try Edgehill?
I find it strange that when I wanted LaminX a few years ago, it was a simple google, order and arrived in a few days!

Just found this, 
Sounds very similar when you read further
http://www.bodyguarduk.com/headlight-protection.htm


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Grath said:


> Out of interest, how much did you pay.?
> also, did you try Edgehill?
> I find it strange that when I wanted LaminX a few years ago, it was a simple google, order and arrived in a few days!
> 
> ...


Well the Hymer dealer in Portugal (in Lisbon) just didn't reply, so I was forced to get Brownhills to order me one because Hymer will not deal direct with customers. So Brownhills have ordered but arranged for Hymer to send it direct to me in Portugal.
1400 quid including postage.
No I didn't try the other supplier....had already ordered it before I read your post.
Can't really see how they can do it much cheaper if it's got to come from Hymer in Germany.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I,v emailed Bodyguard, but the problem will be that they do Pre cut protectors for cars .

I'll bet they don't do motor homes .....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Well the Hymer dealer in Portugal (in Lisbon) just didn't reply, so I was forced to get Brownhills to order me one because Hymer will not deal direct with customers. So Brownhills have ordered but arranged for Hymer to send it direct to me in Portugal.
> 1400 quid including postage.
> No I didn't try the other supplier....had already ordered it before I read your post.
> Can't really see how they can do it much cheaper if it's got to come from Hymer in Germany.


All I know, is that when we had all the horror stories a few years ago, Edgehill told me they could supply for about £1000. Edghilll have some serious German M/H contacts, and import lots of vans.
They did import many, including new Hymers,(sold as used, but were new) when Brownhills had financial problems a few years ago.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Grath said:


> All I know, is that when we had all the horror stories a few years ago, Edgehill told me they could supply for about £1000. Edghilll have some serious German M/H contacts, and import lots of vans.
> They did import many, including new Hymers,(sold as used, but were new) when Brownhills had financial problems a few years ago.


Whichever way one looks at it...£1400 or £1000. It is ridulous a day a rip off and unnecessary as the thing could and should be made differently....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Whichever way one looks at it...£1400 or £1000. It is ridulous a day a rip off and unnecessary as the thing could and should be made differently....


Totally agree, they are too complicated, why not just have a simple single light for each thing, instead of a housing which incorporates all!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You could of course make a claim on your vehicle insurance, (if comprehensive) it will cover damage no matter how caused. It might also be worth trying to claim that it's "vehicle glass" (the same as a windscreen) and as such is not subject to policy excess!!! Certainly worth a try.

It will impact your NCB and renewal premium for a few years but that would almost certainly be much less than the (obscene) cost of these headlights that appear to have a bit of a history of breaking for no apparent reason.

Andy


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

UPDATE......

Well I bit the bullet, took out a mortgage and bought the new headlight ( what else could I do? Can't drive it or get an MOT with a smashed headlight . Little chance of a breakers yard spare over here!)

Fitted it and even had a weekend away last week.....panicking all the time when on the motorway!!,

Bodyguard Uk. (Www.bodyguarduk.com) 
Got back to me and made a template headlight kit from photos I sent them of the headlight. The laminate seems a little thin to me but Gotta be better than nothing . They specialise in paint protection of vehicles, but do pre cut headlight kits as well. They posted it to me here in Portugal, now I've got to fit it.

All thanks to them for actually replying ! Amazing how many Cos don't seem to want the business.
And big thanks to Jenny at Brownhills 
for actually getting me the headlight and arranging for Hymer to ship it direct to me here.....!
Garcia


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Update 2

Well I've fitted the laminate, and it ain't too difficult. Needed 4 hands though because the big piece for the integrated headlight is 75 cms long, so it was a bit fiddly without the wife's help. But it's on and it's stuck down ok.....just hope it works if I get hit by another stone.
Bodyguard uk now have a template for the Exsis headlight if anyone else fancies one . Charged me £30 plus postage. Cheaper than a new headlight !!!
And I've written a complaint email to Hymer (not that that will do any good!)
Garcia


----------

